# round ligament pain AFTER birth?



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Background info: I gave birth 8 days ago and had a short labor (2 hours 15 minutes), no meds or interventions, one very minor tear, no complications, etc. My bleeding seems to already be tapering off a bit, which is nice since I bled for 5.5 weeks after DS was born. Breastfeeding is going well, I'm tandem nursing and both toddler and baby are nursing several times a day which helps with my massive oversupply.

My problem is that starting last night I've been having pain in my lower abdomen that feels like round ligament pain. Sometimes is so severe for a moment or two that I can hardly stand upright. The rest of the time its a dull ache. At first I figured it was just muscle strain from picking up my 28-lb toddler so much with abdominal muscles still weak from being stretched out during pregnancy. But, I also have absolutely no appetite all of a sudden, I got very light-headed for awhile this afternoon, and I'm running a slight fever - 99.3, but my temp is usually around 97.0. Should I be worried about some type of infection? Or does this pain sound normal?


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Usually, if you feel like you're coming down with something, it's probably mastitis. That said, if you feel alright, you may be developing a different type of infection, but I'm not a medical person so I really don't know. Are you sure it's not just severe afterbirth cramping? I know that after I had both of my kids, my after birth cramps were so severe they had me kneeling on the floor panting like I was in labor all over again. Don't really know what else to tell you, sorry I'm not much help!

Congrats on the new baby, and way to go with the tandem nursing!


----------

